# With natural caffeine



## francescaroberta

Hi everybody,

for the translation of "with natural caffeine" in Hungarian I propose "természetes koffeinnel", is it correct?

Thank you for your help!!


----------



## Zsanna

Hello Francesca,
Yes, it seems OK as far as the words are concerned. 
(As for the contents it is a bit strange but it's not our problem.)


----------



## francescaroberta

Thank you and have a nice day!


----------

